# trying to reinstall windows98



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, yes unfortunately (to some) i am back with the windows 98 issue. i have posted about this before, but before i could get it complete my XP encountered a bit of a problem (virus) so i had to tend to it instead.
so here is the problem...i have a win98 that a friend asked me to look at and try to fix (she ended up just giving it to me, and she bought a new one). ok, instead of going through all the details on what all has been done to it, i will just past the link below to the last thread regarding this issue.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/655170-stuck.html

so now that i have it somewhat installed, im sure theres more to it. i cant connect to the internet, it doesnt recognize "new hardware" and it tells me to insert the disk labeled win98 CD-ROM. im sure that has something to do with the drivers...not sure. i really dont know what all information to provide, so please..ask away  and i will try to give you all the info i can on it.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

After windows 98 is newly loaded, you have a basic version of windows running. Driver software now have to be loaded so Windows can tell what sound, video, modem, LAN, and other hardware is being used. 

If you already have sound, then you had a sound card whose drivers were on the windows CD. You obviously have video, but it could be the generic display that all cards use if drivers haven't been loaded.

So now you have to tell the forum the make/model number of your PC and you'll get feedback on where to get the drivers. If you didn't erase the hard drive when you re-installed win98, the drivers are still on the drive. Otherwise, you will need to download them from the manufacturer's website on another PC and copy them via CD,


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

hmm...that makes a little more sence now! thanks for explaining. so as for the make/model, ect; what exactly? like compaq, dell, gateway...and model#...wher would that be located?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i know thats a stupid question, but i want to make sure i put exactly what your talking about and not guess, and put something crazy!


----------



## brianb23 (Jan 16, 2008)

update the drivers for the network card. you'll need to do this from another computer that has internet access already, and find out the model of your network card. Once you do that you'll be able to get online with the 98 pc, and download, sound drivers, video drivers, etc. Not that difficult, just a bit time consuming


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok..im on one now. sooo...where do i go? and how do i upgrade, the 98 will not connect to the internet?


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep. Read off the name and model number. Like Hewlett Packard a818n or whatever.

If it's an off brand or has no labels, then you have to download something like Everest Home Edition and copy it via CD. Everest can identify some motherboard models and tell you what cards are in the PC. It doesn't always work though.

I got my copy here.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Compaq Presario win98 SE.
i dont understand the rest cause i cant connect to the internet from that system.
also, i tried to do the install "again" and right before it started to reinstall (i think it was the second step), where it asks you if your sure press enter to continue, it said EXIT (reccomended), because win98 was already installed and had an OS...im confused!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi "so now that i have it somewhat installed,"
Try a clean install.
You need a fully-bootable startup floppy disk.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software_download.htm 
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/win9x_install.htm
Enter the Bios and set to boot from startup floppy disk.

Boot from the startup floppy disk.
Select to start Without Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type 
FDISK
Delete existing Partitions.
Create Primary DOS Partition
Reboot with Floppy disk still in the drive.
Type.
FORMAT C:
follow the instructions.
When format is done press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and reboot.

When the black screen appears, insert the Windows 98Cd
Select start with Cd-Rom support.
At the prompt, type.
D:
[if your Cd-Rom drive is the letter "D"]
At the prompt, type.
SETUP
The setup should start.
You will need the 25-digit product code.

You should now be able to get online and d/load new driver for Network..Video etc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What is the model *number* of your Compaq Presario?

Are you trying to get online with a dial-up or a high-speed connection?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

where do i get that at?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

no, its not dial up.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

this is the only number i see other than the product key#, which is located on a sticker on the side.
603 DW46 A840


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry, i get the model#, serial#, and product# confused....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The model number should be somewhere on the front of the case. Most Compaq Presario models that I've worked with have 4 - 5 characters. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, this is the number i got off of the back of the computer on a little white sticker.
3110GL-B4W-B44


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's not it. Too many characters.

I'm going off-line until tomorrow morning.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i cant seem to locate it anywhere, i have looked all over the system. ant suggestions?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi "so now that i have it somewhat installed, im sure theres more to it. i cant connect to the internet, it doesnt recognize "new hardware" and it tells me to insert the disk labeled win98 CD-ROM"

Do you have the Original 98 install Cd?
Click Add New Hardware in Control panel and let it load all it needs to from the Cd.
It will ask for the 98 Cd.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i do, it is the one i said i had got from my office (in other post).
all it says on it is Microsoft Windows98.
Do not make illegal copies,yada, yada. For distribution with a new PC..yada, yada.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi so the 98 Cd is not the one used to install Win 98 on this system?
Do you have the 25 digit product code for this Cd?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes, the CD i just told you about is the one i used (the only one i have) to install 98 to the computer. when i first got the computer it wouldnt do anything, then after using this CD and installing i have 98 and programs, and all that good stuff. basically it seems i have an operating computer...i just cant get on the internet, have no sound, and it wont recognize NH.
yes, i have the 25 dg code


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try Click Add New Hardware in Control panel and let it load all it needs to from the Cd.
It will ask for the 98 Cd.

If no joy see post #9 and do a Clean Install.
Installing Windows over it'self using just the Cd can work Ok.
But a clean install would be the best bet..then we will know the install is good.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

when i got to that it lists items in a screen below and ask if the device i want to install is listed. "Yes or "No. everything listed in the box has a yellow bubble with an ( ! ) in it.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Existing Ndisc Driver
PCI communication Device
PCI ethernet controller
PCI multimedia audio Device
Unknown Device
Unknown Device
is what all is listed


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi click Yes to all.
Unknown Devices we can be deal with later.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i clicked yes on the Existing Ndisc2 Driver and it said the device is already installed but has a problem, to see the results click finish...it says
Device Type: Network adapter
Hardware version: Not available
Device status; The NDIS.VXD device loader for this device could not load the device driver. (Code 2).


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you could be trying to get this system running ok for many more hours.
My suggestion to make sure it is installed correctly is to do a Clean Install.

That way we know the hard drive has been wiped clean and that a new install in place.
To do a clean install..1 hour approx.
Go for it.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, i will do that. but it will take me a little longer than 1 hour 
il post back in a bit


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

so i have completed the clean install. followed all your instructions, i am still unable to connect to the internet. it now is telling me:
Internet Explorer could not open Internet site http://www.yahoo.com/
A connection with the server could not be established.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

-Go to device manager (right click My Computer & select properties)
-Click on entry PCI Internet Controller (has yellow triangle with exclamation mark)
-Click properties and try to update the driver
-see if you get the boxes in the picture (win98 CD might need to be loaded)

It's a long shot, but maybe one of those Compaq drivers fits your PC. I'm not optimistic.

There was a day when manufacturers paid Microsoft to have their drivers on the install CD. That day and others like it went away really quick.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi have you setup an internet connection?
Start>settings>Control panel>internet options>connections>to setup a internet connection Click Setup.
How are you connecting to the internet?
Have you installed Modem..Drivers??


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

mrss: i did try that as i read your directions, it did not work.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

blues_harp28: 
im so confused! it seems to me that everything is working the way it should be, i just cant get a connection to the internet, and it keeps telling me about the dial up and thats how it tries to connect (dial up) which i do not have. i have went in and changed the settings i dont know how many times, it doesnt even recognize when i plug the cable in the back of the computer to the modem. it keeps telling me there is no connection....it is very frustrating~~


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

it seems to me the settings wont change from dial up, and maybe the connector in the back doesnt work, you think? couldnt that be possible?


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

subchicknatzi01 said:


> Existing Ndisc Driver
> PCI communication Device
> PCI ethernet controller
> PCI multimedia audio Device
> ...


Anything with the yellow exclamation mark won't work until the driver is loaded.

You could download everest and move it to this PC. It should put a name on the LAN and modem hadware. Possibly even the motherboard ID. Then you might be able to find a driver on the Compaq site.

In Device Manager, did it load a generic display adapter? Are you stuck in 640x480 VGA mode? If it found a Compaq driver, that could be a hint too.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Everest.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
Compaq.
http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/index.html

Answer to Pm..in the box type.
C:\win98 
If installation is installed on C:


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Oops. I had some errors in my last post. Try this.

1) Right click on "My Computer" and select "Properties".
2) The "System Properties" screen pops up. Select the "Device Manager Tab" 
3) If you see anything with a yellow question mark, that's a hardware problem.

In my picture example, I stuck an LAN card into my PC, but did not load a driver. It comes up in the device manaer as PCI Ethernet Controller and is marked yellow. If you look directly above it, under network adapters, it shows three green devices. The first one is the modem. The second is a TV card. The third is my real LAN card. If I loaded the driver, that PCI Ethernet item would be listed as a DLink LAN card.

So look in your device manager again and see what devices are at issue.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

in post #36 is a list of all with yellow exclamation mark.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, let me rephrase that. i went back and looked and here are the ones that have a yellow question mark, also with a yellow exclamation mark:
PCI Multimedia Device
PCI Communication Device
PCI Ethernet Controller
Unknown Device
Unknown Device

And here is the list with just a yellow exclamation mark:
Existing Ndisc2 Driver...there are 3 of those
Mitsumi CD-ROM Controller with Double Speed Drive


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Now go to this link and click on the first American flag (MajorGeeks TX)
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

That will download everesthome220.exe which you can burn to a CD,

Put the CD in the win98 CD tray and see if it will run Everest.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

now i cant figure out how to get it to the dang CD! what do i save it under, i have already saved it to my desktop, how do i get it to the CD?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, everesthome220.exe is now on the win98, it didnt recognize the CD when i put it in so i did a "search and found it that way. it is now installed. im not going to do anything else to it until i hear back from you, i dont want to screw anything up! which tends to happen alot when i get around it...


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

but when i loaded an audio CD it did recognize that and brought up the media player box like it was playing it, but i didnt have any sound.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's an example of an Everest running. You may not may be as lucky. On this PC, the motherboard is identified. 

Poke around the menu and find out what you can.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There won't be any sound or network connection untill those yellow drivers are installed. So what we need is detailed information on your machine and hopefully from that we can find the drivers that you need to finish the installation.

Look in Everest for any information you can find about make and model, or look for stickers on your machine.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

im not sure what all information you need from that, it basically looks just like your screen shot, but different Id, and Name.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> There won't be any sound or network connection untill those yellow drivers are installed. So what we need is detailed information on your machine and hopefully from that we can find the drivers that you need to finish the installation.
> 
> Look in Everest for any information you can find about make and model, or look for stickers on your machine.


i dont know if this helps or even what your asking for.
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Compaq Deskpro EP Series


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i ran a report in everest, would the information in that report help?


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

subchicknatzi01 said:


> i ran a report in everest, would the information in that report help?


Probably would.. There's a tab on top of the Everest screen to generate file output (includes text) for cut/paste.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i have USB drivers now...somehow! and it is showing in the device manager a USB Cable modem, but has a yellow exclamation mark on it. i have a USB Driver Installation CD for my modem, but not sure why it didnt istall it correctly. also, i now have the modem hooked up to the system by USB, because for some reason ethernet wasn't even being noticed! but still no internet....


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi backtracking for one moment.
In post #27 you say in Add New Hardware that using the install Cd you clicked on Existing Ndis Driver.
Did you also using the install Cd click on
PCI communication Device
PCI ethernet controller
PCI multimedia audio Device
and allow the Cd to load up what was needed?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi "so now that i have it somewhat installed,"
> Try a clean install.
> You need a fully-bootable startup floppy disk.
> http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software_download.htm
> ...


ok, i went in to do it again and every time i get as far as your directions on "Delete exisitng partitions, and "Create Primary DOS partitions because i do not get those options, just like the last time. here are the options i get.
1) Create DOS Partition or Logical DOS Drive.
2) Set active Partition.
3) Delete Partition or Logical Dos Drive
4) Display Partition information

then if i click on #3 this is what i get.

1) Delete Primary DOS Partition
2) Delete Extended DOS Partition
3) Delete Logical DOS Drive(s) in the extended DOS Partition
4) Delete Non-DOS Partition.

so i get on of them but not the other, i can delete but not create and the other way around. if i chose #1, then i could create but not delete?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi click on Create..if an exisiting partition is there it will say something like "cannot create as a partition already exist."

Clicking on #4 in the first list will show what if any partition exist.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, i did that and installed it.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

everything does look different than it did before, there seems to be more items in the device manager with less question marks and ( ! ).


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

im not quit sure what to do next.....


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

This is a message i just got:
Rundll32. The program has performed an illegal operation and will shut down.
Rundll32 caused a general protection fault in module SETUPX.DLL at 0007.00004f75. Registers.
Then there is a whole bunch of numbers abd codes and just below those is Stack Dump: and more codes....


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi it seems to be one step forward 3 steps back.
When did this error occur..startup..clicking on a program etc??


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i know, i agree...im getting frustrated with it!!
after i went through all of the steps to do a clean install, i went to device manager and clicked on PCI Communication Device>Properties>Install Driver...then it said to insert Win98 CD, so i did..then it went through the whole setup process again. Thats when the "Dll32" popped up. So i hit cancel, took the CD out and restarted it. I just now got finished doing it again, and it hasn't done it again.."yet". Hopefully it wont.
It seems to have more items listed in the Device Manager now...and very few (yellow things).


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

subchicknatzi01 said:


> i dont know if this helps or even what your asking for.
> Motherboard ID <DMI>
> Motherboard Name Compaq Deskpro EP Series


Does it look like this?
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10024_div/10024_div.html

If so, there are a bunch of different models:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...rodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=96269&taskId=135

The driver page for the 600 model, but it might be the same page for all models, because there are so many drivers listed. 
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...eriesId=96269&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=20

You would have to power it down, open the case and look at peripheral cards and identify their names to choose drivers.

1) Does the sound work?
2) What does it say for the display adapter under device manager? Does it say generic PCI display?

If the PC display looks useable to you, and you don't care about sound, you can buy a LAN card for under $20. They should still sell models with win98 drivers. Then you can connect to the net and do email and limited browsing.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

not really, the tower does but it doesnt have the 'box tower' that the moniter is sitting on. i have been racking my brain non stop trying to find a model#, i guess i am going to have to do what you said and tack the case off. so if thats the information you need, just let me know what exactly to look for and where to find it and i will do that. after all, how am i supposed to get any help on it if you guys dont know what your working on 
so until i hear from you again i will continue looking to see what i can find. 
all i know is it is a compaq deskpro, win98 SE, intel inside!!!, that is everything listed on the front.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmm...does this help. Series PD1000


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...s&taskId=135&prodTypeId=12454&prodCatId=82702

Let us know what has a yellow exclamation mark in Device manager.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

hello


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Must be about nine am or so where you are ...


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

hello...yes, it is 9:30am


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ah ha we meet again.
I cant make out this passport thing ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

MSN chat are asking for passport.
I dunno if thats a number or a user-name,
or an email addy.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i put my hotmail name in there, but that didnt work


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Oh, and Good Morning to you.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Good Morning to you.....
How is the account coming along?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi check.
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...s&taskId=135&prodTypeId=12454&prodCatId=82702
> 
> Let us know what has a yellow exclamation mark in Device manager.


Everything with a yellow mark is under Other Devices.
PCI Communication Device
PCI Etherney Controlor
PCI Multimedia Audio Device
Unknown Device.

Those are the only things listed with yellow mark, they also have a yellow question mark as well.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi backtracking for one moment.
> In post #27 you say in Add New Hardware that using the install Cd you clicked on Existing Ndis Driver.
> Did you also using the install Cd click on
> PCI communication Device
> ...


I tried using the CD for this. I went to Divice Manager>right clicked>Properties>Install driver. It asks me from what location, i choose CD-ROM, i insert the win98 CD and it tells me it couldnt find the information on the CD to install, so then it takes me back to where i can choose a location and i choose "Specify Location, i have the option to Browse but i dont know where to go (what file) to choose. Iv tried D: and C: locations....
Does that make any sence?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

also, sorry i ment to mention this in my last post:
I dont know if this even matters or would be good for anything. When i go to search and type in C: win98, the whole windows 98 system comes up. There are 103 files found, several of them being driver98. (but those also have the yellow question mark)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi in Specify a location box Type.
C:\windows\system


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi in Specify a location box Type.
> C:\windows\system


It said windows was unable to locate a driver for this device.
(PCI Ethernet Controller)
To search again click back.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

i have tried typing in so many different things, and each time it tells me (above).


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS in the specify box.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi if no luck you will have to d/load all drivers needed from Compaq website.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...s&taskId=135&prodTypeId=12454&prodCatId=82702


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

I got the same message as before. "unable to locate driver"
when i first start out, after i right click on PCI Eth. and go to options, then install driver, it says what do you want windows to do: 1.) "Search for a better driver than the one your device is using now (Recommended) or
2.) Display a list of all the drivers in a specific location, so you can select the driver you want.


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi if no luck you will have to d/load all drivers needed from Compaq website.
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...s&taskId=135&prodTypeId=12454&prodCatId=82702


Ok, i am just mot sure exactly wich one i am supposed to click on or download.
I went and checked that out in your other post, i was just unsure without a model # or not knowing even what kind i need.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi rereading this very short thread. 
In post #8 you say Compaq Presario.
In post #48 you say Compaq Deskpro Pd1000.
Desktop Pd 1000 originally for Win95 and I cannot find any recent driver updates.
Question..which system do you have?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

On the front of the system it says Compaq Deskpro.

On the sticker on the side of the machine (certificate of authenticity) it says Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition.

On the manufacture sticker on the other side it says, Compaqu Computer Corporations....PD100

Under System Properties it says
System: Microsoft Windows 98
4.10. 1998 
Computer: GenuineIntel
Pentium(r) Processor
Intel MMX(TM) Technology
127.0MB RAM


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im sorry, i was certain i seen Presario in there somewhere.

Under System Properties (performance) it says
Memory: 127.0MB of RAM
System Resources: 94% Free
File System: 32-bit
Virtual Memory: 32-bit
Disk Compression: Not installed
PC Cards (PCMCIA): No PC Card sockets are installed.

Your system is configured for optimal performance.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

You did mention that Everest said it was a Compaq Deskpro EP motherboard. Were there any additional ID numbers in the listing? You might want to reload Everest and see what it says about the CPU, to get an idea of the age of the machine and exact type of Intel CPU and its speed.

You know, if it's one of the later Compaqs with lots of optional cards, you would still have to remove AC power, open the PC, remove each card and try identify it by make/model to determine what cards are installed and what drivers are needed. Do you want to go that far on this project?


----------



## subchicknatzi01 (Nov 7, 2007)

here is a picture of it (finally). http://www.chip.pl/images/0072/str 92 compaq deskpro ep org.jpg


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You might be able to get the model number from the BIOS/Setup Utilities screen:


```
To access the Computer Setup Utilities menu, complete the following steps:
1. Turn on or restart the computer. If you are in Windows, click Start | Shut Down | Restart the
Computer.
2. When the F10 Setup message appears in the lower-right corner of the screen, press the F10 key.
Press Enter to bypass the title screen, if necessary.
. If you do not press the F10 key while the message is displayed, you must turn
the computer off, then on again, to access the utility.
A choice of five headings appears in the Computer Setup Utilities menu: File, Storage,
Security, Power, and Advanced.
3. Using the arrow keys or the Tab key, select the option you want and press the Enter key. To
return to the Computer Setup Utilities menu, press the Esc key.
```
Choose the *File* heading. It should have System Information:


```
Heading      Option             Description
File    System Information Lists product name, processor type/speed/stepping, CPU
                           serial number, cache size, system ROM family and version,
                           installed memory size, and asset tracking number.
```
The report from Everest would be helpful too, though I'm not sure it's reporting the correct name for the motherboard. What I can find indicates the EP series were PIII processors, yet in an earlier post you showed that it was a Pentium MMX processor.
Install Everest again, then run it. Click on Report. Go through the report wizard selecting *Hardware-related pages* and *Plain Text* then click finish. Once the report is generated, click *Save To File*, and save it to the desktop. You can then put it on a floppy by right clicking the report file, choose Send To, then 3 1/2 Inch Floppy (A (Hopefully the PC you are posting from has a floppy drive). It can also be transfered using a USB flash drive, if you have gotten USB working. The report will probably be too long to just paste into a reply, so you'll need to attach it (if you are using Quick Reply you'll need to click on Go Advanced). Click on the paperclip icon at the top center of the reply window, browse to the report file, then click upload

If you don't have any way to transfer the report, then in Everest on the left panel click the + sign in front of Devices to expand it, then click on PCI Devices. In the right top pane, look for anything that shows Ethernet Controller and highlight it. In the bottom right pane there will hopefully be listed a Device ID and a Subsystem ID. Post those numbeers, and we might beable to track down a driver for the NIC so you can get this PC online.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Outcaste,

Good to see you.
Sent you a PM.

John


----------

